# Fillet Knife?



## cmdrstp

Best walleye fillet knife.........amd sharpening tool?


----------



## fubar

leech lake knife company. cleaned a couple thousand with my leech lake this summer and a couple hundred northern. i havent used anything other than a steel to sharpen.


----------



## Guest

That is my knife! leech lake knife. I love mine.


----------



## blhunter3

http://www.tiger3000.com/ImagesIndex/Kn ... rpener.jpg

That is the best knife sharpener I my opinion.


----------



## goosehunternd

that video made me laugh...It is going to take him another half hour to get the skin off the back side of the fillets....Anyways, electric knives are where its at, we started using them to clean pales full of upper red lake crappies in the winter and loved them so much it is all that gets used now, takes all the work out of it.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Electric- the only way to go. Rapala makes a nice 12v/110v model..


----------



## Sasha and Abby

For cleaning a lot of fish, electric is the only way to go... when you get to the end, flip them and ease the skin off too. :beer:


----------



## fubar

lol, i took the skin off in the video...i might have done it to fast, next time ill put a slow motion video on there. its ok to be jelous of my mad skills. i am of you guys when i see your goose hunting videos!


----------



## MSG Rude

Leech Lake knife. Wife got me one this year for our anni...I got an Electric too, Rapala...don't like it but I LOVE the Leech lake one!


----------



## boondocks

Electric knife is all I'll ever use.


----------



## goosehunternd

> lol, i took the skin off in the video...i might have done it to fast, next time ill put a slow motion video on there. its ok to be jelous of my mad skills. i am of you guys when i see your goose hunting videos!


Im not guna lie you do have some mad skills

We should hit up devils lake or LOW this winter after goose season, I want to see those mad skills in action, maybe pick up a few pointers.

I didnt watch the video long enough to see you take the skin off,,my bad.


----------



## fubar

im game


----------



## sod44

ive always used just a regular fillet knife. is electric easier or harder?


----------



## Steelpuck18

yeah sody electric is waaaaaay easier, especially compared to a duller knife. thats just my opinion, some of the old-schoolers might think otherwise.


----------



## sl1000794

This is the best knife sharpener for the money that I have ever used - Accusharp. http://www.accusharp.com/


----------

